# Which pen blank vise?



## RobW (Sep 14, 2005)

I just purchased a used full sized drill press this past weekend, with a 4" quill travel, and think a real vise might make drilling easier.  I've been using a homemade vise since I started turning pens earlier this year.  It functions, but doesn't hold the wood too solid.  I've been wondering if a real vise would be worth the cash.  I've seen the Woodcraft model, and pictures of the PSI one, is there any difference besides cosmetic?  

I can't justify the cash for the nice looking one that is being sold through this website, but if anyone has an opinion of which to get?  OR, if anyone has a used to to get rid of.......

Rob


----------



## rduncan (Sep 15, 2005)

I can't commant on any but the one I purchased at Woodcraft during on of their 15% off "Bag" Sales. I think it's the best investment I've ever made for penturning.    I had been using a wooden clamp as I learned in a class for comparison.


----------



## coach (Sep 15, 2005)

Wait until Paul in Oklahoma makes them again.  Best vice you can buy!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudder (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coach_
> <br />Wait until Paul in Oklahoma makes them again.  Best vice you can buy!!!!!!!



I have to agree.

I would rather sell my DVR and go back to a jet mini than sell my vise  from Paul and go back to my old one.(Lou coined this phrase, I embellished it a little) Matter of fact, you are a week late. I sold my woodcraft vise last week.


----------



## MDWine (Sep 15, 2005)

I've never regretted buying good tools.  I worked for a while without one, and wouldn't go back for anything!  I have the woodcraft version, which works well.  I don't know about the other one offered here, but it looks like a nice vice, and is highly regarded!


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 16, 2005)

Paul's vice is worth every $$$ it costs. It is FAR superior to anything else sold by anyone. The reasons are numerous. There is a thread going on Y! penturners about this same thing. A superior tool.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by coach_
> <br />Wait until Paul in Oklahoma makes them again.  Best vice you can buy!!!!!!!


----------



## jrc (Sep 16, 2005)

My vice to hold blanks while drilling, On the handle that presses and holds the blank I have two sheet rock screws that extend 1/8' and pierces into the blank to help hold it.  I works real good and have drilled over 10,000 with it.   I'll try to get a photo this evening.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Paul's vice is worth every $$$ it costs. It is FAR superior to anything else sold by anyone. The reasons are numerous. There is a thread going on Y! penturners about this same thing. A superior tool.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...



Poor guy isn't going to have any free time at all[:0]


----------



## Rod Torgeson (Sep 17, 2005)

Rob......Here are a couple of pictures of my Pen Drilling Jig. Hope this helps.




<br />



<br />


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 17, 2005)

There are pen drilling jigs, and then there are jigs and them even more jigs: homemade and commercial. There are pen drilling vises and more vises and even more vises, commercial and homemade and I still say the PHD vise is far above and beyond any I've used or seen used. But if someone has a vice or jig they are happy with, I say stay with it. If not, call Paul. I have no financial interest in any way with PHD Designs. Just a happy and satisfied customer.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## jb_pratt (Sep 21, 2005)

I originally used the pen drilling vise sold by Craft Supplies.  This vise lasted me about 2 weeks.  The mechanism on the Craft Supplies vice are mostly plastic and stopped working.  In typical Craft Supplies fashion they gave me a full refund for the vice.  I then ordered the PSI drilling vice.  The mechanism on this vice is mostly metal but I find that there is the least bit of play when drilling.  This doesnâ€™t cause a problem but the brass tubes fit â€˜looserâ€™ than that of the Craft Supplies vice so I have moved to using Gorilla Glue to glue the tubes into the blank.  After reading all the posts on this site I have ordered and paid for one of Paulâ€™s vices that are scheduled to ship the end of October.  Iâ€™ll comment later on Paulâ€™s compared to the PSI and CUSA viceâ€™s.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 21, 2005)

Rod, that looks like a simple, effective method. I use a machinists cross-slide vice from Grizzly and it comes in handy for many more uses than pen blanks.



<br />


----------



## Dario (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Rod, that looks like a simple, effective method. I use a machinists cross-slide vice from Grizzly and it comes in handy for many more uses than pen blanks.
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice vise...for $44.95 it looks reasonably priced considering what it can do.


----------



## jrc (Sep 21, 2005)

Mine cost less than a dollar and quickly adjusts for different size blanks.  The screws holds the blank tight.  I can drill dozens of blanks in a few minutes and I have drilled over 10,000 blanks.



<br />



<br />



<br />


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 22, 2005)

Rob, back to your original question.  I have had and used both the Woodcraft and PSI model.  I preferred the PSI model.  I just replaced it with Paul's vise offered here on site.  My PSI model is about 3 months old.  Make me an offer by pm, including shipping, maybe we can deal.....


----------



## onewaywood (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok    I gotta ask,,,,,    who is Paul   and how do I get a hold of him ????


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by onewaywood_
> <br />Ok    I gotta ask,,,,,    who is Paul   and how do I get a hold of him ????



It's the best kept secret, no one will tell you, because we all are on his waiting list for new tools. []

So you did't get this from me [8D]

http://www.penturners.org/forum/pop_profile.asp?mode=display&id=447


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by onewaywood_
> <br />Ok    I gotta ask,,,,,    who is Paul   and how do I get a hold of him ????


Here I am[][] E-mail me through the group. I think I have one left available for this batch. Will be making 30!!( I hope my wife and kids remember what I look like when I get done[])


----------

